# [droit et loi FR] la vie-privée et les administrateur

## linux_girl

1)un administrateur a t il le droit de fouiller le rep perso d'un utilisateur:

-sans son acord ecrit ou pas préalable ? 

-sans but de maintenance?

-quand l'utilisateur a explicitement restrint l'acés ?

-quand l'administrateur à des doutes sur un utilisateurs car son patron ou un enployée lui demande de controler le rep de l'utilisateur

2)les preuves ansi récolter dans le rep de l'utilisateur sont elle légale ou bien valable:

-en entreprise ou devnat une institution public du genre fac/lycée

-un tribunal civile

3) peut on craindre que l'administrateur fabriques lui même des faux log et fausses preuves aprés avoir découvert des preuves dans le rep perso de l'utilisateur du genre mot de passes et login d'autres utilisateur décrypter ?

4) décrypter un fichier de pass pas shadow en lectures pour tous est ce un crime ou est il repréhensible même si on n'utilise pas les info ainsi trouve ?

----------

## fafounet

A priori les logs valent pas grand chose devant le tribunal,a moins que y'ait des logs chez un autre organisme/societe.

Ca me parait logique vu la facilite de creer des faux. En revanche ca peut toujours etre un motif interne (organisme public/entreprise) pour licenciement ou ne plus avoir le droit de se servir du materiel informatique

Pour ce qui est du droit a regarder ou pas, tu dois avoir lu une charte quelque part qui doit specifie. A ma fac c'etait clairement dit que l'admin pouvait fouiller comme il voulait.

Sinon petite question : tu as des problemes ou bien c´est l´inverse ?

----------

## linux_girl

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> En revanche ca peut toujours etre un motif interne (organisme public/entreprise) pour licenciement ou ne plus avoir le droit de se servir du materiel informatique
> 
> Pour ce qui est du droit a regarder ou pas, tu dois avoir lu une charte quelque part qui doit specifie. A ma fac c´etait clairement dit que l´admin pouvait fouiller comme il voulait.

 

justement la charte n'indique aucune sureveillience ou controle ! 

de plus cette charte tients en 20 ligne police 11.

je sait que admetre sons erreures c'est être a moitier pardoner mais bon. si c'est eux qui sont en erreure pourkoi deverait-je encaisser

----------

## fafounet

Quand on veut jouer au con faut avoir les moyens de jouer au con.

Je ne pense pas qu´il existe beaucoup de societes/organismes ou il n´y est pas de controles.

----------

## kernelsensei

ca sent le user qui s'est fait chopper en crackant les pass ....

 *Quote:*   

> 1)un administrateur a t il le droit de fouiller le rep perso d'un utilisateur:

 

Ma premiere reaction est NON dans tous les cas cités, apres je pense que pour pouvoir le faire il faut une derogation du procureur ou d'un juge d'instruction ! Et a mon avis c'est pas a l'admin de la boite de le faire, mais une personne asermentée par l'état !

 *Quote:*   

> 2)les preuves ainsi récoltées dans le rep de l'utilisateur sont elle légales ou bien valables:

 

Dans le cas présent, je ne pense pas, mais si c'est par une maniere légale, je pense que c'est valable !

 *Quote:*   

> 3) peut on craindre que l'administrateur fabriques lui même des faux log et fausses preuves aprés avoir découvert des preuves dans le rep perso de l'utilisateur du genre mot de passes et login d'autres utilisateur décrypter ?

 

Tout est a craindre,... moi je dis toujours "Le jour ou tu te rends compte que ta parano a servit , c'est que tu ne l'a pas assez été !"

 *Quote:*   

> 4) décrypter un fichier de pass pas shadow en lectures pour tous est ce un crime ou est il repréhensible même si on n'utilise pas les info ainsi trouve ?

 

Je pense que la c'est vachement discutable, car c'est accessible a tous, mais bon .. y'a quand meme eu la volonté de "cracker" ce qui est une faute !

Je précise que tout ceci ne sont que des suppositions !

[EDIT] Waaahh, il s'en passe des choses pendant que je réponds moi ![/EDIT]

----------

## anigel

Bonjour. A noter que mes réponses proviennent d'une conférence sur ce sujet, qui date de novembre 2003. La législation sur ces sujets est aussi floue qu'ancienne, donc les seules certitudes que l'on a sont celles de la jurisprudence, que j'expose ci-dessous (ce qui ne signifie pas forcément qu'elles doivent être appliquées 'à la lettre', nombre d'entre nous font des entorses, entre autres par conscience).

 *pbx06 wrote:*   

> 1)un administrateur a t il le droit de fouiller le rep perso d'un utilisateur:
> 
> -sans son acord ecrit ou pas préalable ?
> 
> -sans but de maintenance?
> ...

 

ce que dit la loi : oui, il en a même le devoir, puisqu'il doit empêcher l'utilisation des moyens informatiques à des fins répréhensibles, il doit en théorie savoir en permanence ce que manigancent ses utilisateurs. Dans la pratique... Quand tu as comme moi entre 4000 et 5000 comptes différents à gérer, tu as autre chose à faire de ton temps qu'à surveiller les images de pingouins nus sur la banquise...

 *pbx06 wrote:*   

> -quand l'administrateur à des doutes sur un utilisateurs car son patron ou un enployée lui demande de controler le rep de l'utilisateur

 

L'intervention peut être déclenchée pour 2 raisons principales :

1. Demande ou plainte d'un autre utilisateur. Dans ce cas, il faut noter que l'administrateur doit répondre à la demande en effectuant les contrôles, mais qu'il n'a pas le droit d'en divulguer les résultats à l'instigateur de la plainte : les seules personnes ayant accès aux résultats sont : les instances compétentes de la justice (la police qui vient vous voir n'est même pas incluse dans cette obligation !).

Il faut noter à ce sujet que si vous communiquez les résultats de votre investigation à la personne qui s'est plainte, alors vous commettez une atteinte à la vie privée vis-à-vis de celui qui vient d'être "inspecté" (le fautif donc). Oui, la loi est stupide, mais je n'y peux rien  :Sad:  !

2. L'administrateur lui-même a un doute sur les activités de l'utilisateur.

Dans les 2 cas, il faut que l'administrateur se porte lui-même partie civile et porte plainte auprès des autorités, en lieu et place de la victime (qu'il n'a pas le droit de mettre au courant je vous le rappele - pas plus que sa hiérarchie, patron ou autre).

 *pbx06 wrote:*   

> 2)les preuves ansi récolter dans le rep de l'utilisateur sont elle légale ou bien valable:
> 
> -en entreprise ou devnat une institution public du genre fac/lycée
> 
> -un tribunal civile

 

Oui, tout à fait. Y compris devant le pénal, le cas échéant.

 *pbx06 wrote:*   

> 3) peut on craindre que l'administrateur fabriques lui même des faux log et fausses preuves aprés avoir découvert des preuves dans le rep perso de l'utilisateur du genre mot de passes et login d'autres utilisateur décrypter ?

 

Tout est possible, mais c'est déjà suffisamment pénible d'examiner tous les logs et de faire toutes les recherches, franchement on a autre chose à f... que d'emmerder l'utilisateur. Je ne connais aucun admin qui aille de lui-même au-devant des ennuis (et des tribunaux !).

 *pbx06 wrote:*   

> 4) décrypter un fichier de pass pas shadow en lectures pour tous est ce un crime ou est il repréhensible même si on n'utilise pas les info ainsi trouve ?

 

Peu importe la méthode de cryptage : est-il plus grave de voler un pass qui circule en clair via ftp ou de le décrypter en 3/4H car il s'agissait d'un vieux ssh1 ? Le problème est plus général : je ne sais pas si il existe une jurisprudence sur ce sujet, mais à mon sens : si le système prend la peine de crypter les passwords, c'est peut-être pour empêcher que tout le monde y ait accès... Non ? Donc : oui c'est répréhensible. Dans quelle mesure, je n'en sais rien.

Amicalement.

----------

## linux_girl

mais bon je penssais vraiment que modifier john pour le faire marcher sur plusieurs CPU genre distrubited.net serait une bonne contribe pour john. ca evite d'acheter des coproceseur pour avoir de la puissance . Genre seti@home

----------

## kernelsensei

 *pbx06 wrote:*   

> mais bon je penssais vraiment que modifier john pour le faire marcher sur plusieurs CPU genre distrubited.net serait une bonne contribe pour john. ca evite d'acheter des coproceseur pour avoir de la puissance . Genre seti@home

 

ouais mais ca ils en ont rien a fou^H^Haire !   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fafounet

Dans seti@home il y a le mot home.

Ca me parait evident de pas jouer a ca dans sa fac/entreprise.

----------

## linux_girl

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> Dans seti@home il y a le mot home.
> 
> Ca me parait evident de pas jouer a ca dans sa fac/entreprise.

 

j'ai un seul CPU @home alors qu'a la fac y a >1

----------

## anigel

 *pbx06 wrote:*   

> mais bon je penssais vraiment que modifier john pour le faire marcher sur plusieurs CPU genre distrubited.net serait une bonne contribe pour john. ca evite d'acheter des coproceseur pour avoir de la puissance . Genre seti@home

 

La loi est la loi. Mais les hommes qui l'appliquent ne sont pas bouchés pour autant. Si tu as fait ça dans cette optique, et que tu ne t'es pas servi des infos recueillies par ce biais, alors je pense (cela n'engage que moi) que tu ne crains pas grand-chose.

En revanche si tu as conservé précieusement cette liste de passwords pendant une plombe sur ton compte, et que l'admin a un doute sur tes intentions (il ne sauvegarde pas forcément les logs sur des semaines), dans ce cas... Faut réfléchir avant d'agir. Contribuer à John c'est bien. Ca oeuvre dans le sens de la sécurité. Conserver la liste des logins / pass de ton système c'est stupide : si tu te fais hacker ton compte par quelqu'un qui a eu la même idée que toi alors il a en plus tout le résultat de TES expériences...

----------

## linux_girl

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En revanche si tu as conservé précieusement cette liste de passwords pendant une plombe sur ton compte, et que l'admin a un doute sur tes intentions (il ne sauvegarde pas forcément les logs sur des semaines), dans ce cas... Faut réfléchir avant d'agir. Contribuer à John c'est bien. Ca oeuvre dans le sens de la sécurité. Conserver la liste des logins / pass de ton système c'est stupide : si tu te fais hacker ton compte par quelqu'un qui a eu la même idée que toi alors il a en plus tout le résultat de TES expériences...

 

Les hommes ne sontt pas des bouchers . tu est un sacré hummanistes ta pas entendut parler de hitler & autres malades

----------

## anigel

 *pbx06 wrote:*   

> Les hommes ne sontt pas des bouchers . tu est un sacré hummanistes ta pas entendut parler de hitler & autres malades

 

Hmmm si j'ai bien tout compris tu as intérêt à tomber sur un humaniste dans mon genre pour juger de ta conduite... J'espère que ce sera le cas...

PS : merci de ne pas dire n'importe quoi, inutile de parler d'Hitler dans un débat qui n'a rien à voir - je n'aime pas trop voir une discussion sur mon métier à côté de posts relatifs à cet homme...

----------

## yoyo

 *pbx06 wrote:*   

> Les hommes ne sontt pas des bouchers . tu est un sacré hummanistes ta pas entendut parler de hitler & autres malades

 

C'est clair que craquer des passwds c'est très "clean" comme comportement ...

Et les "hitler & autres malades" ne sont pas seuls sur terre, ils ont leurs antagonistes (heureusement) ... 

et comme anigel, je pense que le bon sens prévaut ...

Que penses-tu des projets comme palladium ???

----------

## linux_girl

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *pbx06 wrote:*   Les hommes ne sontt pas des bouchers . tu est un sacré hummanistes ta pas entendut parler de hitler & autres malades 
> 
> Hmmm si j'ai bien tout compris tu as intérêt à tomber sur un humaniste dans mon genre pour juger de ta conduite... J'espère que ce sera le cas...

 

edit:

je l'ai lancer sur 12 machines. mais comme les machine sont redemare par les autres etudiants j'ai renomer le prog en quelquechose de plus anodine.

il ma choper 10 jours aprés 

les autres étudiants ont peure de lui (moi inclut)

depuis pour cleaner mp3 et autres coneries @home

```

wile [true] ;do dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/[home partition];done

```

dans le pire des cas doit-je vendre ma joli bacane ou ma GEforce ? car je crois pas que la police se contente de prende que HD ? Et cette machine represente beaucoupe de $$ pour un etudiants

----------

## anigel

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Que penses-tu des projets comme palladium ???

 

Hmmm je présume que c'était à moi que tu posais la question  :Laughing:  (sinon  :Arrow:  tant pis je donne mon avis quand même ^^).

Palladium je suis entièrement pour. Pourquoi ? Parceque aucun gouvernement ne pliera devant ça. Du moins c'est très mal engagé. Les éléments relatifs à Palladium qui existent déja dans WXP ont été le motif de mon refus d'installer cet OS. J'ai conservé toutes mes salles de TP (150 postes quand même...) sous Windows 2000.

Mon labo et mon département viennent de décider d'une migration progressive de toutes nos activités vers des standards ouvert (OOo, Linux / BSD, latex, etc...). Ca commence dès l'an prochain par un dual-boot W2K / Linux systématique (auparavant réservé aux salles dédiées aux informaticiens "pur jus"). Donc dès le DEUG (le 'L' dans le nouveau système), les étudiants connaitront Linux, KDE (et sa lenteur légendaire), le shell, etc  :Wink:  !

Donc Palladium : j'adore  :Smile:  !

----------

## fafounet

Je pense qu´il serait bon d´arreter la conversation ici. Va-t-on y arriver sans que notre cher moderateur soit la ?

J´espere que "tout le monde" va se retenir de poster  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

palladium ouais, c'est bien, seuls les utilisateur windows en patissent, mais en ce qui est de son ami TCPA qui va l'accompagner ? (avec la puce fritz)

[EDIT]

desole, j'etais en train d'editer et j'ai pas vu le post de fafounet !

[/EDIT]

----------

## yoyo

@fafounet : désolé ...

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Que penses-tu des projets comme palladium ??? 
> 
> Hmmm je présume que c'était à moi que tu posais la question  

 

Non, elle s'adressait à "pbx06".   :Mr. Green: 

Le but était simplement de déceler une ambiguité de comportement chez quelqu'un qui râle (je suppose) contre Palladuim (et consorts) et qui stoque sur sa babasse des infos perso d'autres utilisateurs ...

----------

## linux_girl

ce qui pensent que c'est mal engagé pour moi :yoyo, fafounet, kernel_sensei

et un pecsimiste qui pense que je vais m'en sortir : anigel

une proposition de ce que je doit faire de ma machine ? Comme je l'ai dit je resique asser gros . Vous savez si la police se contente de prendre le H.D et seulement ? ou je risque de ne plyus revoire ma machine c'est balot sachants que je me suis acheter un geforce XT

EDIT: yoyo je ne stoke aucune info nominative à la fac.

puis je suis pas très au courants ce qu'est paladium . en tous cas les clip video et les soneries de phone portable et toutes les autres coneries ditre multimedia  payants ou pas c pas mon truc( je les laisent pour les blondes).

Du momen que SLipknot ,Korn  et autres groupe de rock font de la bonnes music sans objectif commercial ou de melodie  à la  Jeam pascal de la start-ac je suis comptent

EDIT:

john même pendant 48h sur 12 machine ca fait 1 machine avec john pendant 24 jours et encore. puis je suis sure que d'autres etudiants l'on essayer @home depuis plus longuement que moi

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Quote:*   

> et un pecsimiste qui pense que je vais m'en sortir : anigel 

 

euh ?

----------

## anigel

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> Je pense qu´il serait bon d´arreter la conversation ici. Va-t-on y arriver sans que notre cher moderateur soit la ?
> 
> J´espere que "tout le monde" va se retenir de poster 

 

Il n'y a pas dans ces posts de quoi locker... Ou alors je ne comprends pas tout (ce qui est bien possible  :Laughing: ). Je pense que nombre d'entre vous ne savaient pas forcément ce que la loi disait ? Ou alors vous étiez plus au courant que moi il y a encore peu de temps...

Tout ça a le mérite de montrer combien la limite entre légal, limite légal est illégal est parfois floue, selon le type d'activités que l'on exerce, la façon dont on le fait, et les motivations qui vont avec. Vaste sujet, qui, si on l'éjecte de ce post, devra être débattu ailleurs... Donc à l'insu des utilisateurs ? Je reste persuadé qu'un utilisateur correctement informé est plus profitable qu'un utilisateur pré-formé (n'est-ce pas là la politique de certains gros acteurs du marché informatique, contre tout un chacun vocifère à tours de bras dans ces mêmes colonnes ?).

Bref : tant qu'on en vient pas aux mains, je suis pour la poursuite du débat, même si il dévie un peu, les sujets sont suffisamment vastes et proches pour avoir leurs places dans ces lignes, non ?

----------

## anigel

 *pbx06 wrote:*   

> ce qui pensent que c'est mal engagé pour moi :yoyo, fafounet, kernel_sensei
> 
> et un pecsimiste qui pense que je vais m'en sortir : anigel
> 
> une proposition de ce que je doit faire de ma machine ? Comme je l'ai dit je resique asser gros . Vous savez si la police se contente de prendre le H.D et seulement ? ou je risque de ne plyus revoire ma machine c'est balot sachants que je me suis acheter un geforce XT

 

Comme je te le disais en PM : ta machine t'appartient. Personne ne viendra te la voler. L'expertiser, au pire, oui. Mais la police ne vole pas le matériel des gens ! De plus,  qui n'a rien à cacher, n'a à mon avis aucun intérêt à le faire... De la même façon qu'on ne cherche pas à réparer ce qui marche déjà bien, il n'est pas forcément profitable de vouloir détruire les non-preuves pour innocenter les suspects (présumés non-coupables selon les dernières lois en vigueur d'ailleurs...).

Bref : si j'étais toi, je ferais... pas grand-chose. Vu tes activités, je présume que tu étudies l'informatique ? Dans ce cas le fait que tu t'intéresse à la sécurité / cryptage etc... Moi en tant qu'admin ça me parait pas suspect, mais plutôt normal.

----------

## yoyo

 *anigel wrote:*   

> De la même façon qu'on ne cherche pas à réparer ce qui marche déjà bien ...

 

Signature de "anigel :

 *Quote:*   

> Si ça marche pas, c'est normal !
> 
> Si ça marche, c'est que ce n'est pas assez testé!

   :Shocked:   :Razz: 

Sinon, oui, personne ne viendra te voler ta machine.

Par contre, elle peut être réquisitionnée pour expertise (ou pièce à conviction, à moins que ça ne soit le résultat de l'expertise qui ne soit une pièce à conviction ... mouais, c'est pas clair ...) et cela peut durer "un certain temps" ...

Mais bon, si tu n'as rien à cacher, ne touche à rien, cela montrera ta bonne foi ...

----------

## Argian

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Bref : tant qu'on en vient pas aux mains, je suis pour la poursuite du débat, même si il dévie un peu, les sujets sont suffisamment vastes et proches pour avoir leurs places dans ces lignes, non ?

 

Si   :Razz: 

@pbx06 : Je peux me tromper, mais je pense qu'il y a beaucoup de parano dans tes propos (et beaucoup de fautes d'orthographe aussi, mais c'est pas le sujet   :Twisted Evil:  ). A la place de ton admin, je me contenterais d'un règlement à "l'amiable" du problème:   :Arrow:  2 ou 3 baffes, et un accès TRES restreint, et ce d'autant plus que tu as montré que la sécurité mise en place est loin d'être au point (un fichier de pass accessible à tous, c'est quand même moyen, même si ce n'est pas une raison pour le cracker). Mais de toute façon, pas de quoi alerter la police d'après ce que j'ai compris.

Voila, je sais pas si j'ai fait avancer le schmilblick (je ne le pense pas en fait)  mais ma nature insouciante me crie qu'il n'y a pas de quoi s'inquiéter outre mesure.

----------

## fafounet

La sanction type serait une suppression du compte. Une sanction avancée serait le congédiement de la fac.

Pour ce qui est des saisies, ca se fait. Dans le cadre des téléchargements illégaux, la police peut rendre visiste ( je connais qqun à qui s'est arrivé). Je ne peux pas en dire plus sur l'aboutissement car le pc était en réparation quand la marée-chaussée est venue.

----------

## Diagorn

Juste une question

Quand c'est le patron qui fouille le rep perso de l'admin ?

----------

## Pachacamac

 *Diagorn wrote:*   

> Juste une question
> 
> Quand c'est le patron qui fouille le rep perso de l'admin ?

 

Le "boss" à, comme l'administrateur le droit d'accéder aux dossiers des employés dans une certaine mesure.

Il est par exemple autorisé sans restriction la consultation de tous les dossiers sauf ceux explicitement nommé personnel. Dans ce cas tout ce qui s'y trouve ne peux etre divulgé ou faire l'objet d'une mise a pied, blame, licenciement etc. Un point qu'il faut noter est que si le patron demande à l'admin de lui donner le contenu d'un tel dossier sans avoir l'autorisation d'un juge, l'administrateur peut aller au tribunal. 

Pour coller à ta question, le patron peut donc consulter les dossiers de l'admin sauf ceux nommés personnel / perso etc.

Il y avait un dossier fait par des juristes pour répondre à ce genre de questions. Vu que la loi est presque inexistante il était basé sur la jurisprudence essentiellement.

Si j'arrive à y remettre la main dessus je vous l'envoie.

----------

## Diagorn

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

>  *Diagorn wrote:*   Juste une question
> 
> Quand c'est le patron qui fouille le rep perso de l'admin ? 
> 
> Le "boss" à, comme l'administrateur le droit d'accéder aux dossiers des employés dans une certaine mesure.
> ...

 

Merci pour ta réponse, ce thread tombe a pic.

Pendant mes heures creuses je discuté sur MSN et je ne savais pas qu'il y avait un historique des conversations.

Pendant que je suis partis en vacances, mon patron a fouillé et est tombé dessus.

----------

## linux_girl

 *Diagorn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse, ce thread tombe a pic.
> 
> Pendant mes heures creuses je discuté sur MSN et je ne savais pas qu'il y avait un historique des conversations.
> ...

 

EDIT:

des historique sur le serveur ? ou le client msn windows ? des historique cacher genre spyware ? je pense que ton patron n'a pas le droit d'y avoir accés et même si il y avait accées il ne peut les utilise contre toi pour te sanctioner s'il essai tu peut aller voir au prud'homme ou devant un tribunal et la jurisprudence est avec toi !

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il est par exemple autorisé sans restriction la consultation de tous les dossiers sauf ceux explicitement nommé personnel.
> 
> 

 

Mais bon sous unix je ne laise q'un dossier ouvert pour le partage de dossiers et fichier.

Et tous le reste email,dossier ... son privé de facon explicite donc inacésible sauf si l'administrateur devient root biensure ! Cela peut il donc valoire comme un dossier personel ?

Persone n'est sence ignore la loi et la juriceprudence ? je me demande si y a des adm qui on sont courants ?

----------

## linux_girl

Une autres questions

Et quand tu enfrin aucun article de la chartes de bon usage des resources informatique mais que tes fichiers peuvent êtres moralement repréhensible ? (comme un john.pot)

On fait commen pour te juger ?

PS: je trouve trés sympa la comunoter gentoo française qui a pris la peine de participer a ce thread . Merci

----------

## dyurne

 *pbx06 wrote:*   

> Et tous le reste email,dossier ... son privé de facon explicite donc inacésible sauf si l'administrateur devient root biensure ! Cela peut il donc valoire comme un dossier personel ? 

  Seuls les emails ayant comme sujet perso ou personnel sont considérés comme inutilisable par votre patron.

j'ai eu un cours cette année de droit nommé "informatique et libertés", si je le retrouve je donne les informations officielles ici (ie : les articles de loi ).

----------

## linux_girl

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> Seuls les emails ayant comme sujet perso ou personnel sont considérés comme inutilisable par votre patron.
> 
> j'ai eu un cours cette année de droit nommé "informatique et libertés", si je le retrouve je donne les informations officielles ici.

 

qui à pense a mettre comme sujet personel dans le titre du sujet en envoyants des email a sa famille et à leurs boulots ?

puis je vois mal la diff entre un email , un fichier, un dossier techniquement c'est la meme chose ?

 :Laughing: 

Quand c'est personel je fais un 

```
chmod 700 fichierOUrep
```

----------

## dyurne

quelques passages sélectionnés de mon cours :

Quelles données sont protégées par le droit  au respect de la vie privée :

-l'identité (par extension : droit à l'image et à la voix )

-le domicile

-vie sentimentale, conjugale, familiale

-etat de santé

Les emails sont ils protégés ?

condition : sujet contenant "privés" ou "personnels" ou placés dans un dossier des mêmes noms.

qu'est ce que la fraude informatique ?

la fraude informatique est définie par la loi Godfrain de 1988, les NTIC sont l'objet du délit.

Quelles actions peuvent êtres punies par la fraude informatique ?

- Intrusion ou maintien frauduleux dans un système de traitement automatisé de données (STAD) : connexion pirate, appel d'un programme ou d'un fichier sans autorisations, utilisation de programmes de déchiffrage qui fonctionnent avec des dictionnaires proposant de nombreux mots de passes.

- fausser ou entraver le fonctionnement d'un STAD. (virus, mail bombing...)

- supprimer, introduire ou modifier frauduleusement des données dans un STAD

- détenir, offrir, céder ou mettre à disposition un équipement, programme informatique ou toute donnée en vue de commettre les infractions sus-citées.

Quelles sont les condamnations pour fraude informatique ? 

celà peut aller jusqu'a 3 ans de prison et 45 000 d'amende

Quelles contenues sont illicites selon la loi française sur internet ? 

- les messages à caractères violent ou pornographique sans protéger les mineurs

- Outrage aux bonnes moeurs

- incitation au suicide

- pédopornographie

- l'apologie ou la provocation au terrorisme

- la participation et la tenue d'une maison de jeux et de hasard

- la contrefaçon

----------

## Pachacamac

Quelques liens intéressants mais je n'ai toujours pas trouvé le rapport.

http://www.droit-technologie.org/

http://www.juriscom.net/

http://www.jurisexpert.com/

http://www.cnil.fr

----------

## linux_girl

encore une foie j'été sure d'avoir raison !

et si tu as un message ayant comme titres personel et tu sauvgarde un fichier joint genre une photo de ta niece ou ta cousine ou je sait pas qui qui vient de naitre dans ton entourage familiale et des fichiers doc biensure comme c'est personels. il est claire que tu vas bien évitée de les foutrent dans le repertoires que tu as mit en partage (chmod g+rwx somedir) pour tes colléque.

en tous cas je hais  :Evil or Very Mad:  "les fouille la merde"    :Evil or Very Mad: 

PS: editer vos message quote car j'ai changer de pseudo acause d'un fouille la merde qui utilise google pour prouver que je suis une persone avertie au nivaux du piratage et des virus informatique car je participes a des newsgroupes ou j'ai aidé des users a secu/desinfecter leur box. Je pensait que mon universiter été pourit je me suis pas tromper   :Mad: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Google ne référence pas très bien les forums de gentoo. Et puis il faut prendre ses responsabilités. Par la même occasion prend un dico, c'est insupportable de te lire.

----------

## GNUTortue

Excusez moi de mettre mon grain de sel mais

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Google ne référence pas très bien les forums de gentoo.

 

C'est en cherchant sur google des info que j'ai trouvé ce forum.... en plus il était sur la première page de ma recherche et c'était un des 5 premier....

----------

